# Portugal colonial wars



## The Basket (Jan 7, 2018)

Any good sources...in English of course.
Would like to know how bad the Estado Novo dictatorship was and what they got up to with Mozambique and Angola and Rhodesia and all other stuff.


----------



## Graeme (Jan 7, 2018)

The Basket said:


> Mozambique and Angola and Rhodesia and all other stuff.



Probably not what you're after, but I've always found Patrick Brogans's book on post 1945 conflicts a good starting point and it covers the above. I only have the 1998 version titled - World Conflicts.
_View: https://www.amazon.com/World-Conflicts-Comprehensive-Guide-Strife/dp/0810835517_


----------



## Graeme (Jan 10, 2018)

Another old one and just general summaries but concise and worth a look.
_View: https://www.amazon.com/War-Peace-Updated-Robert-Thompson/dp/0517558173_







Certainly an interesting conflict.
A "soldier" in training for the MPLA in Angola...


----------

